
Bill Gates, at Odds with Trump on Virus, Becomes a Right-Wing Target - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/technology/bill-gates-virus-conspiracy-theories.html
======
rvz
While all these conspiracies are completely baseless, in a related note the
doomsday clock was somehow partially correct in warning for an incoming
disaster this year only except for the fact that it was something else that
took first place in defining the word 'disaster' for 2020.

[0] [https://thebulletin.org/doomsday-clock/current-
time/](https://thebulletin.org/doomsday-clock/current-time/)

~~~
masonic
Their opinion is specific to _nuclear war_ threats. They haven't even advanced
it since January.

------
CyberFonic
What I don't understand about Bill Gates is why is he prioritising African
Health Systems over his own home country's? He made his billions from
corporate America and the rest of the Western World and yet he doesn't feel
the imperative to pay forward to the very society that gave him so much.

This has nothing to do with with politics. It is a basic moral engagement with
his own society. Of course, he can still support Africa all he wishes. But
first help get your own backyard sorted.

~~~
joubert
Empathy for large numbers of people who suffer and are disadvantaged because
of the circumstances into which they’re born?

The Gates Foundation does work globally, including in the USA.

[https://www.gatesfoundation.org/](https://www.gatesfoundation.org/)

